# Refined vs Unrefined Shea Butter



## FizzyPop (Feb 21, 2011)

I tried to post this once before but I must have done something wrong. I'll attempt this once again.

Hi,

I'm new to the bath and body community and am wondering which type of shea butter I should be using for my soaps and lotions: refined or unrefined. I'm hoping those of you who are more experienced with the process would be willing to give your opinions on which you think would be best to use in soaps and lotions, and why you prefer one over the other.

Thanks!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 21, 2011)

Either one is fine for soaps, but I prefer the refined for lotions and creams. The refined is cleaner to me, so better for lotions.


----------



## FizzyPop (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for your opinion, Soapbuddy!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 21, 2011)

FizzyPop said:
			
		

> Thanks for your opinion, Soapbuddy!


You're welcome FizzyPop.


----------



## lotionmaker82 (Mar 16, 2011)

Refined shea is optimal because it is white and color and has little to no odor while unrefined is the purest state and is tannish yellow with a strong nutty odor.  People prefer refined shea butter when they want to add their own color and fragrance.  Although both have the same emollient properties unrefined shea butter still has its medicinal/healing properties (ie. some believe it can get rid of dark marks on the skin)


----------

